
Plex launches a co-watching experience for on-demand library and personal media - raybb
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/28/plex-launches-a-co-watching-experience-for-its-on-demand-library-and-users-personal-media/
======
raybb
Product video: [https://youtu.be/-JfY880Bu6c](https://youtu.be/-JfY880Bu6c)

Plex blog post: [https://www.plex.tv/blog/coming-in-hot-watch-together-
chill/](https://www.plex.tv/blog/coming-in-hot-watch-together-chill/)

